# What did I just throw away



## merdoc (May 4, 2010)

The brown stuff was trash scrape it off and toss it.I watched this last night on the UGA webb site.This is a great site on beekeeping type in uga beekeeping and check it out good luck.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

It is called "slumgum"


----------



## wannabeekeeper (Jun 17, 2009)

Very interesting, thank you.


----------



## lstclair (Mar 6, 2007)

You can toss slumgum, but I've heard that it's a good fertilizer for your garden. Haven't tried it myself, but I can't see that it would hurt.


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

Slumgum (after the water dries) works as fire starter as well. It's the little remaining wax that makes it flammable.


----------

